# rhinestones, heat pressed, 95 percent rayon and 5 percent spandex



## Luv2Sparkle (Sep 5, 2012)

Can rhinestones be heat pressed on fabric that is 95 percent rayon and 5 percent spandex?


----------



## CELEBRATIONS (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes they can be heat pressed but I did make sure to use my Teflon sheet.


----------



## hot fix motif (Jun 5, 2011)

where can I get Teflon sheet?


----------



## Luv2Sparkle (Sep 5, 2012)

Thank you Celebrations!


----------

